# Hole in One without Bouncing or Rolling



## sline

Hi - 

I just played my second game of golf today and my buddy hit a hole in one without any bouncing or rolling. The ball landed directly in the cup from the tee! We watched it falling right torward the flag and when it hit the ground at the base of the flag it disappeared. When we walked up to the tee the ball was in it. It was very funny and amazing at the time. 

How rare is this? Does anybody know the odds for this happening vs. the odds for a normal hole in one? 

Thank you,
Steve


----------



## BrianMcG

It happens about as often as Paris Hilton wearing panties.

I'm sure it was quite exciting.


----------



## Doby45

She wears panties? :laugh:


----------



## 300Yards

I've hit chips from 20-30 yards that have landed right in the hole..but I've never had that kind of hole in one..congrats, that's a new one!


----------



## Topflite_d2

Well I read the hole in one chances are 5,000 to 1 but I am sure without bouncing or rolling it is like at least 10,000 to 1


----------



## mattw

ive been playing golf for eight years now - properly for 6. i play golf every day throughout the summer though have never ever had a hole in one, though ive had plenty of 2's on par 4;s and 3's on par 5;s.

Its just pot look as ive hit well over 5000 golf shots.


----------



## 65nlovenit

Hit 118 yard, 9-iron on an Exec-par 3 in Toronto Canada. The ball appeared to be right on the flag in flight, but I thought it hit behind the flag and rolled off the green. Hunted for 10 minutes. Finally dropped another ball and chipped on. When the wife went to pulled the flag, there was my ball. Since then have had 2 others, but both were hit and roll shots.


----------



## cbwheeler

I cupped one like this from about 80 yards when I was a freshman in high school. All of the other ones have bounced out.

Most of the time I'll play par 3s with a 3/4 swing so the ball will release a little. Increases the chances of holing it. A lot of guys were doing that this week at The Player's. Two lip outs this year so far. I'll get one to fall soon enough.


----------



## 300Yards

I actually hit on from about 15 yards before, that hit the flagstick, and then fell in..but that was jusy pur luck, that shot should've bounced away.


----------



## 373

Way back when, our country club in Louisville, Kentucky had fiberglass flagsticks. I saw a broken one in the proshop one day and asked how it happened. I was told some member, (long forgotten their name), had made a hole in one on the fly and the ball actually shattered the flagstick. I wouldn't have imagined how that could have happened, texture of the ball and texture of the stick being what they were, but they had the stick and that was the story.

I would have wanted that sucker as a trophy, like the winning caddy gets the 18th green flagstick at the Masters.


----------



## Doug

That is an amazing achievement.. I think the odds of that are 100000/1! Club selection must have been spot on


----------



## Golfbum

I have Aced 3 Par 3's. One I could not see the ball go in due to a dip in the green, but we know it rolled in.
The other two I saw, both rolled in. One came off a slope in the green and rolled down to the cup.
The other was a shot that was right on line with the hole, landed about 7 feet short and released right into the cup.
So none on the fly for this guy.


----------



## .x.Bethan.x.

Well done!!
I didnt realise how rare and important hole in 1s were until i got 1- mine rolled in.
We had to buy whiskey for everyone who was in the club at the time...Well my dad did, I was too young 
Its a great achievement, esoecially if it didn't roll in! Congratualtions.
x


----------



## TMC

65nlovenit said:


> Hit 118 yard, 9-iron on an Exec-par 3 in Toronto Canada. The ball appeared to be right on the flag in flight, but I thought it hit behind the flag and rolled off the green. Hunted for 10 minutes. Finally dropped another ball and chipped on. When the wife went to pulled the flag, there was my ball. Since then have had 2 others, but both were hit and roll shots.


So, according to the rules, did that hole in one count  you *did* say you searched for ten minutes, not five...

Just kidding, and congrats on it!
-TMC


----------



## bjterry62

Congrats!!

Just for reference, I was palying golf several years back and the wife came along just for kicks. She would hit a ball every now and then on the par 3s. Well, we come up on one that is 115 for her with a creek running in front of the green. She whacks a 7i and it's flying right at the flag. What happens? It flies straight into the hole and then comes flying right back out and goes in the creek. You should have seen the look on her face!! Talk about priceless!!

BTW, I've been close, but no cigar - YET!!

BT


----------

